# Bilder von Wild-Kamera Übertragung - Wie?



## Flixderboy (10. Mai 2016)

*Bilder von Wild-Kamera Übertragung - Wie?*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community,

ich soll für meinen Vater (Jäger) eine Möglichkeit finden, wie man von seiner Wildkamera aus, Bilder auf sein Handy(S5 mini) schicken kann. Ich dachte mir man könnte etwas wie eine MMS-Flat dafür nutzen, ich bin aber mit meinem Latein am Ende.
Deshalb dachte ich mir, dass vielleicht jemand aus der PCGH-Community helfen kann.


----------



## Talhuber (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bilder von Wild-Kamera Übertragung - Wie?*

Hi, ist das nicht eine IP-Cam, die konfiguriert werden muss? und dann ist da die sehr gute APP zum downladen auf dem Handy: IP Cam Viever 6.0.6 - Mit meiner WebCam, die auf meinem Schreibtisch steht, funxte das bestens. Gruß...


----------

